

Ask HN: What Will You Be Hacking Over the Holidays? - wyclif

With much of the UK and US snowed in, Christmas 2010 is shaping up to be a hacker's delight. What will you be working on?
======
jamesbritt
Let's see:

\- Need to get the examples included with Monkeybars (<http://monkeybars.org>)
up to date, so I'll likely clean up one or two, and see how annoying that is.
I suspect what's broken for one is broken for all.

\- Started playing with using Monkeybars to talk to my Kinect; data
manipulation is too slow in JRuby, so I will explore Mirah as a nicer
alternative to using Java when speed is needed.

\- I'm due to give a preso at the next AZ Hackers meeting
(<http://azhackers.com>) so I have to do _something_ with my Lilypad Arduino.
Been hitting a wall on Bluetooth, so might just have an accelerometer drive
some blinky lights. (Ultimately I want this to drive some OSC-friendly apps.)

------
mindcrime
I'll be working mostly on Quoddy ( <https://github.com/fogbeam/Quoddy> ), but
may also work on Neddick (<https://github.com/fogbeam/Neddick> ) a little.
Both are part of something called ScrewPile:
<http://code.google.com/p/screwpile/>

I'll also be spending some time with the _Programming Scala_ book, and
probably fiddling around with Twitter's FlockDB (
<https://github.com/twitter/flockdb/> ) a little.

------
dholowiski
I'll be working on <http://electric-journey-269.heroku.com> (haven't picked a
name yet) a web app that will help you find, get reminded of, and participate
in live podcasts.

My somewhat unrealistic goal is to build a profitable web app completely on
heroku's free level of hosting. I'm not even sure I'm going to buy a domain
name, I might just try to get a catchy bit.ly or tinyurl address.

------
keiferski
I will be learning how to hack! Planning on going HTML > CSS > Javascript >
Ruby. Not all over the holidays, of course.

------
ek
I've been on winter break from school for the past two weeks, and I've been
spending a lot of my time beginning to fix bugs in Chromium, and I've also
been honing my graphic/web design skills, studying type, element placement,
CSS, JQuery etc.

I also have the TI Launchpad that I still haven't done anything with.

------
JoshCole
I'm working on a plugin for a chat server for my uncle and building a site for
the hacker news communities. More news on the latter once I've finished.

------
raquo
I don't like existing application analytics services, maybe I'll have to make
a simple one for my own use.

------
Mithrandir
"...US snowed in..."

I hate LA even more now.

------
janj
Android version of my iPhone app.

------
steveklabnik
I'm currently committing up a storm of my own, I want to get Hackety Hack 1.0
out the damn door already, on Christmas.

After that, I'll be hacking on it some more.

